# Making Damascus - Part 2 - Advanced Techniques



## Cody Killgore (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been planning on trying out a new technique for making a different kind of damascus. This is going to look completely different than the 1st way I made damascus so I thought I would make a build thread for it.

The idea behind this technique is that it allows me to put text and/or images into the pattern of the damascus itself. A lot of blades have text/images etched in but if it were sanded a bit, that etching would disappear and be lost forever. If the text/image is actually the damascus pattern itself, it would never go away because it is a different type of metal. I hope some of that makes sense.

This is something that I'm going to be trying out over the next few months. I'm just going to work on it an hour or so at a time when I have some spare time. This is the first time I will be attempting this technique.

All this being said, I have been thinking about doing some sort of giveaway to give back to the forum. My idea is to make a "WoodBarter" Edition knife. The words "woodbarter" and other things will actually be part of the damascus. It will make more sense once the thread gets going and you can see what I'm doing.

This piece is essentially a practice piece that I am doing to make sure I have the process down before doing a more intensive piece. If it does not work out, it will not be available for giveaway. That said, I will still come up with something for the giveaway, it just might not be so spectacular.

Now most of the giveaways on the forum have been for forum members and staff is excluded. In this case, I want the knife to go to someone to whom the forum means a good deal. With that in mind, I was thinking of making this giveaway where *only the staff would be eligible*.

I have not run this by Kevin or anyone else and at this point it is just an idea and will take a few or several months to be completed as I have more than enough to work on already.

Now......the reason I'm bringing this up now, before I have begun work on it.... I am trying to figure out if there is some other words/phrases/simple images that I could make as part of the damascus that would represent the forum and/or the forum's community well. Right now, the only thing I have in mind is to put "WoodBarter"...or "WoodBarter Edition" in it.

Whatever I put in the blade will be repeated a few times. I am probably only going to put 1 or 2 things in it. 1 will likely be woodbarter or woodbarter edition. If I put another, it could be another word/short phrase or a simple image..?

I could do "A Place For WoodWorkers" as the 2nd...

Thoughts??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow. What a very cool idea and gesture. It sounds amazing Cody.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! Another Killgore damascus thread!

And great idea as a thank you for staff! (Now, where is that application!?!)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2014)

WB#1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 30, 2014)

Subscribed! And I love the idea of a giveaway for WB staff.

The only words/phrases I can come up with as a suggestion are super cheesy/hokey. WB makes me think of a community or a fellowship of woodworkers, but like I said... a bit on the hokey side.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 30, 2014)

SENC said:


> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! Another Killgore damascus thread!
> 
> And great idea as a thank you for staff! (Now, where is that application!?!)



I want an application too. Can I apply online?

Cody, I like "a place for woodworkers."

Subscribed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 30, 2014)

Great idea and gesture ! I like Wood Barter Edition. Or WB Edition , although Looney Toones might claim infringement rights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 30, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## Molokai (Jan 31, 2014)

Great idea! Subscribed


----------



## Sprung (Jan 31, 2014)

This is going to be good! Can't wait to watch! 

I really like the idea of the recipient being a staff member!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 31, 2014)

+ 1 for making the contest for the mods, "Woodbarter Edition" sounds good to me. or if it's not too lengthy, and since one of the mods will receive it, it could say "The nucleus the rest of the forum huddles around in a crisis" Seriously, cant wait to see your process on this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 5, 2014)

Cody are you going to use powdered metal? I'm looking forward to your starting. I recently bought two small billets from Doug Ponzio that had three crosses on the mound in nickle going through the billet. He told me he had bought a bunch of big pieces of W2 and had use it. Not sure how he did it with solid metal but it looks nice, I can't wait to make a knife with it. If you and Chad Nichols make it to the Jackson hammer in this weekend I'll introduce you. The two of you will hit it off real well.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2014)

Cody - Awesome concept... I have no idea how in the hell you will do it but I get it in theory in my mind... maybe... Also a very awesome gesture. Cant wait to see the thread develop!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 27, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Cody are you going to use powdered metal? I'm looking forward to your starting. I recently bought two small billets from Doug Ponzio that had three crosses on the mound in nickle going through the billet. He told me he had bought a bunch of big pieces of W2 and had use it. Not sure how he did it with solid metal but it looks nice, I can't wait to make a knife with it. If you and Chad Nichols make it to the Jackson hammer in this weekend I'll introduce you. The two of you will hit it off real well.



Thought I had replied to this. Sorry it has taken me so long. Yep, Gonna used powdered nickel for the lettering. I saw that plug weld by David Lisch in the latest blade that was pretty sweet. I wish I coulda made it to the hammer-in. I went to the Arkansas custom knife show last weekend and WOW there was some nice stuff there! I picked up some mammoth ivory and some real nice sambar stag scales. I would love to meet Chad, his damascus is just amazing!

Getting the last of what I need for this ordered in March so I will be getting started shortly.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 27, 2014)

I talked to James Crowell about that show while I was in Jackson. He said they were moving to a new site next year, that had more room. Need to replace the AG Russell show, since he is not having it any more and was wondering about getting a table at the Ark. show. Got two pieces damascus from Bob Eggerland today, it's not exactly like what I sold in Jackson but it's close. He calls it his braided pattern. Going to a small hammer in this Saturday and am hoping to get some carbon steel to weld on to the damascus I have from Nichols, Eggerland and Ponzio so I can get started using it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 28, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> I talked to James Crowell about that show while I was in Jackson. He said they were moving to a new site next year, that had more room. Need to replace the AG Russell show, since he is not having it any more and was wondering about getting a table at the Ark. show. Got two pieces damascus from Bob Eggerland today, it's not exactly like what I sold in Jackson but it's close. He calls it his braided pattern. Going to a small hammer in this Saturday and am hoping to get some carbon steel to weld on to the damascus I have from Nichols, Eggerland and Ponzio so I can get started using it.



Yeah, it was a little crowded in there. Not to mention the lighting seemed terrible. I had one maker ask me to walk over to the light to look at his knife cuz it was so dark at his table. I saw some crazy damascus patterns at that show. I wish I knew how they did them.  Jerry Fisk had a table there and it just had 1 knife sitting in the middle of it with a $8500 price tag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't imagine spending 8grand on a knife, unless I won lotto....

I like this idea Cody. Do have any idea what the final type it will be yet? Meaning, skinner, bowie, fillet, or drop point, tanto style edges?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 1, 2014)

SENC said:


> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! Another Killgore damascus thread!
> 
> And great idea as a thank you for staff! (Now, where is that application!?!)


DENIED! Until after the giveaway, no sniping. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 1, 2014)

Cody, if you where to hammer out nails I would be watching. I love to see your work and I'm always interested in what you do. Your give away Plan is very thoughtful and generous. It's people like you that make this forum what it is, our members are what make wood barter someplace special. Our members are often referred to as "wood barter ites" or wbites. The wbites are what make this place what it is, glad your one of us.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Greg! We certainly have a great group of people here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 1, 2014)

Fisk is a very good knife smith but he is equality good at selling him self. It takes both to sell in those price ranges. I know knifemaker that are just as good but do not know how to sell them selves. It just plain and simply takes more than talent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 1, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I can't imagine spending 8grand on a knife, unless I won lotto....
> 
> I like this idea Cody. Do have any idea what the final type it will be yet? Meaning, skinner, bowie, fillet, or drop point, tanto style edges?



I do have a pretty good idea. You'll have to wait to see though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nowski (Mar 6, 2014)

Cody, Do you ever sell any billets?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 6, 2014)

Nowski said:


> Cody, Do you ever sell any billets?



I usually don't, but I have been here lately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reiddog1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree with Greg, I'll watch you hammer on just about anything. The last build thread you did was amazing. I'm so glad I stumbled onto it after completion, because I'm not sure I could've contained myself in "real time". Great idea for the givaway and can't wait to see what happens. 

A big fan of your work,

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

